# Party Garage Request



## kilo charlie

Crawfish Andouille Sausage Hashbrowns for the Party Garage


----------



## bigfurmn

Dang that looks good!!!


----------



## flatbroke

*looks great *


----------



## kilo charlie

bigfurmn said:


> Dang that looks good!!!



Thank you!



flatbroke said:


> *looks great *



Thank you!


----------



## SKade

If that’s the food I’m ready to party.


----------



## 912smoker

I can see why it was requested ! Looks great Charlie


----------



## kilo charlie

SKade said:


> If that’s the food I’m ready to party.



Haha we don't mess around! 



912smoker said:


> I can see why it was requested ! Looks great Charlie



Thank you!
Haha I usually try to not repeat things but this one is a hit!


----------



## motocrash

Looks delicious, but come on man.... no sliced pic?


----------



## Fueling Around

Hash browns for supper?
Break the bank


----------



## kilo charlie

motocrash said:


> Looks delicious, but come on man.... no sliced pic?


Not this time.. it was lined up in a row of food and after the line of people went through there was nothing left to photograph.


----------



## kilo charlie

Fueling Around said:


> Hash browns for supper?
> Break the bank



I'm not sure what this means?


----------



## Fueling Around

Fueling Around said:


> Hash browns for supper?
> Break the bank





kilo charlie said:


> I'm not sure what this means?


Thinking outside the box?


----------



## gmc2003

Sounds and looks terrific 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## kilo charlie

Fueling Around said:


> Thinking outside the box?


Gotcha!


----------



## kilo charlie

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds and looks terrific
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank you!


----------



## Apparition

Care to share the recipe this sounds and looks delicious


----------



## kilo charlie

Apparition said:


> Care to share the recipe this sounds and looks delicious



Thank you!

You can find my original recipe here...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...s-with-crawfish-and-andouille-sausage.300557/


----------



## Apparition

kilo charlie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You can find my original recipe here...
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...s-with-crawfish-and-andouille-sausage.300557/


Thanks definitely going to try it!


----------



## kilo charlie

Apparition said:


> Thanks definitely going to try it!


Have fun and let me know what you think!


----------



## rippper

Going to make this tomorrow, sub shrimp for crawdaddies?


----------



## kilo charlie

rippper said:


> Going to make this tomorrow, sub shrimp for crawdaddies?



I don't see why not? Let me know how that turns out!


----------



## Apparition

kilo charlie said:


> Have fun and let me know what you think!


Assembled the MAK 2 Star today and after some fatties will be making this tomorrow.


----------



## kilo charlie

Apparition said:


> Assembled the MAK 2 Star today and after some fatties will be making this tomorrow.



That looks like a heck of a grill!!


----------



## rippper

Got the crawfish tails at wallyworld, in the smoker now.due to time constraints gotta smoke now for later this evening. Gonna cover with foil and reheat in oven.


----------



## kilo charlie

rippper said:


> Got the crawfish tails at wallyworld, in the smoker now.due to time constraints gotta smoke now for later this evening. Gonna cover with foil and reheat in oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 502523




It's going to be so good!!  Let us know what you think!


----------



## rippper

Hashbrowns were a big hit. Didn't get pics, but will definitely be making them again soon. Thx


----------



## Apparition

Mine’s a day late but just went on the grill.


----------



## kilo charlie

rippper said:


> Hashbrowns were a big hit. Didn't get pics, but will definitely be making them again soon. Thx



Woohoo! Glad to hear it!!


----------



## kilo charlie

Apparition said:


> Mine’s a day late but just went on the grill.
> 
> View attachment 502734



Gonna be so good! 


Glad you guys are trying this and reporting back!


----------



## Apparition

kilo charlie said:


> Gonna be so good!
> 
> 
> Glad you guys are trying this and reporting back!


It was. Will be making again. Love crawfish any way I can have them. Great recipe. Thanks.


----------



## kilo charlie

Apparition said:


> It was. Will be making again. Love crawfish any way I can have them. Great recipe. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 502807



Looks great and it is my pleasure to share!


----------

